# Any Nutrition buffs here?



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Sooo, I did my first show Sunday. My 45 year old body is still sore two days later. I'm not sure, but I think I pulled every muscle I own. I get that I'm not as young as I used to be, but I seem to be unable to maintain any muscle mass these days. Does anyone know what I can be doing in terms of nutrition to help build and maintain muscle? I a skinny thing and need some meat on me so to speak. I know squat about nutrition and there is tons of conflicting info out there.


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

If you aren't opposed to dairy, a whey protein shake/drink in the morning and/or after exercise will help you build muscle. Adding greens will help increase your energy/stamina. Try to stay away from too much soy (especially soy protein) as it can cause hormonal problems. 
Keeping up on your Omegas (3,6,9) will help you maintain a healthy body as well. There are many great sources for Omegas, mainly from fish and algae, but foods like Chia and Flax can help as well. 
Hopefully this helps some. You could contact your Primary Care Physician to do a food journal type thing, so s/he could tell you what you are missing from your diet. 
Best of luck to you!
Cheers,
RSS
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Stupid question. Are they whey protein drinks pre-made? I'm really bad about making an effort regarding fixing healthy foods from scratch.


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

The only stupid question is the one that goes unasked!  
You might find some pre-made drinks. The pre-made protein drinks I know of use soy. Odwalla and Naked (I believe) make soy protein drinks. If you want whey protein (the most beneficial health-wise), buying a tin of whey protein powder is the way to go. A large one runs about $20 give or take and lasts a month. Mixing with a thicker beverage like coconut juice or the like is tastier than thinner beverages like apple juice or water. 

Good luck! 
Cheers,
RSS
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

If you want to build and maintain muscle, it is pretty essential to get a good dose of protein soon after a muscle building exercise. When I did weight training, the rule was 30 grams within 30 minutes of the workout. I use muscle milk, which comes in both a powder mix form and as a pre-mixed drink that looks kind of like a juice box with a straw to punch through a foil spot in the top.

As for being sore in your muscles, make sure that when you are building muscles, you are building all opposing groups. For example, if you work your abs, work your back just as much, and if you work your quads work your hamstrings, too. Also stretch the muscles daily, just a little bit at a time and without "bouncing" which can tear the fibers.

I know you came asking about nutrition, but I must say, weight training is such a beneficial form of exercise that gets so overlooked by women! It really does help your body stay strong and limber and young feeling. As long as you don't do high resistance/low rep type training, you won't bulk up, contrary to popular belief. 

Best of luck!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks karliejaye. I actually was asking the question in the context of building and keeping muscle. I've noticed the past few years that I rapidly lose any muscle I manage to put on. I spent all winter building up my legs with all sorts of torture exercise, no stirrups, jockey stirrups, etc to the point where I had rock hard legs. Two months later after some lighter riding and it's all gone. 

I'm not worried about bulking up at all. The dangers of that are a good 10 years past me. I'll be happy with enough muscle tone to sit the trot and jump safely. 

I did buy that whey protein stuff. It's a little wonky tasting, so once that's gone, I'll probably try your stuff and see if it goes down easier.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

It sounds like you really need to up your protein. there are many options out there in powdered form, some of which are awesome. uping the protien in your meals, even with vegetarian opptions can help. Getting the nessesary vitamins/minerals is very important also, your body cant work right without.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Stupid question. Can a blood test tell you where you are deficient, or do you just get vague results that don't tell the whole picture?


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

it will tell you if you have severe deficiencies, but for more specifics I would go see a nutritionist. My doctor ran blood tests to figure out why my muscles were so tight it was getting uncomfortable and got no results, but someone who specializes in nutrition said i was likely magnesium deficient, a week of taking magnesium and the issue was gone.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

You need to get an adequate amount of high quality protein every day to build muscle. You also need carbohydrates in your diet and enough vitamins. I take a multivitamin every day. I drink a couple of servings of skim milk daily. I eat small servings of low fat meat and lots of fruits and vegetables as well some whole grain bread. The further you get away from premixed, ready made, processed crap the better off you will be. You should be eating natural foods. 

Good: broiled fish, steamed broccoli, steamed squash, home made whole wheat rolls, an apple, an orange, skim milk

Bad: Twinkies, Coka Cola, Ramen noodles

Balanced Diet Nutrition - Nutrition, Function, Side Effects - NY Times Health Information


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Oddwalla, Naked = BEST. My trainer prohibits the majority of us from having soda or unhealthy drinks anywhere near her barn (She tries to dictate what we do at home but I resist....) however I have noticed that while kinda pricey (3.25+ at our general store as opposed to a .99-1.50 soda/water) they are totally worth it...I always just feel good when I drink them. I always buy for the week and put them in the BO's fridge and drink throughout, normally 2-3 times a day I have the things...Mainly because they taste good.

Sorry I'm noy a nutrition buff but I came to sub and had to chime in the love of the smooyhies.


----------



## Meatos (Apr 30, 2012)

I used to be a nutrition buff and was hardcore about the weight training. Can't say enough good stuff about eating right and working your body. If you built up the muscle mass, you need to find ways to maintain it, so keep your training regimen in your life. If you don't use it, you'll lose it. I agree with upping the protein and shakes are a quick and easy way to do it when you don't have time to cook. I had a lot of success with carb cycling when I was really into my body - it helped a lot with shedding fat and losing muscle (when accompanied with a training regimen). Good luck!


----------

